# I have a question... Pygmy



## Lovable Critters (Jan 12, 2012)

I heard that Pygmy's are never polled... is this true? At what age would you notice horns? I have a goat that's 3 1/2 months old and no horns in sight. Is she polled? I was told she is pygmy.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I know for cashmeres at least, you can feel their little buds the same day they are born if not the next day. I'll ask around though about the polled in pygmies


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

She more than likely is polled if she doesn't have horns coming up by now. I think someone on another post said its considered a fault and she is more than likely mixed with ND. I have found a lot of people say a ND is a Pygmy just bacause they are small like pygmies.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

if she is 3 &1/2 months and no horns she is polled. :thumb:


----------



## Lovable Critters (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks. No visible horns but we can feel 'bumps'. We think she is a ND.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you had her since she was born? Its possible a previous owner removed them if not.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Some polled goats have bumps so it's hard to say. I got a goat from a breeder and thought she was polled for a while. Took till about 2-3 months to figure out if she had horns. The polled gene can do weird things.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

To register a pygmy it can not be polled, it is not accepted by npga. However I do have a very much pure bred pygmy buck and he is polled. So it does happen but it is more comman in other breeds. Most of the pygmy breeders I know will weather a polled buck and only sell as a pet. Same with does only going for pets. But she's probably polled if no horns yet


----------



## Lovable Critters (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks. I say she is Polled. I didn't get her till she was 8 weeks and the breeder told me she didn't disbud her. They told me her sire is polled and was hoping she was.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

3+ months old and no points on her head..polled, ALL the horned kids I've had born here including my pygmy/nigerian cross kids have had horns by the time they were 2 weeks old. And, she very well could be a pure pygmy, as dobe said...it's a genetic flaw in any goat, just not as common in pygmies. Color and build are ways to tell wether or not theirs blood other than pygmy in a "pygmy" goat.


----------



## ShultsAcres (Jun 8, 2011)

Polled animals will have a single swirl in the hair of the poll(top of the head) whereas disbudded goats will have two swirls where the horns would have been and scars or scurs can usually be felt.


----------

